# The "Methuselah Tree"



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 13, 2008)

Check it out:

"Methuselah" Tree Grew From 2,000-Year-Old Seed


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 13, 2008)

That's cool. It's amazing the seed survived so long.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes and it gives me hope for the envelope of "Four O'clock Flower" seeds that I recently found in a drawer. My Grandmother gave them to me about 12 years ago. I planted them last Saturday. Maybe if I post a hard copy of this news story on a stick in the flowerbed they'll be inspired to germinate.


----------



## Grymir (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah! Great idea Southern! 

Great Story. Jurassic Plant!


----------



## gene_mingo (Jun 14, 2008)

Ancient Bristlecone Pine
Here is the real "methuselah tree"!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 14, 2008)

gene_mingo said:


> Ancient Bristlecone Pine
> Here is the real "methuselah tree"!



WOW! Do you think Noah plated these?


----------



## BJClark (Jun 14, 2008)

wish I could locate some tomato seeds I was given years ago by my uncle, those tasted really good!!


----------

